# first rabbit



## hig (Dec 13, 2012)

This past week I had to drive to Utah from Washington state due to a death in the family. It is always nice to see new places and I was not dissapointed. Being I knew I would be here for a week I of course had to bring along something to pass the time which was my trumark with the heavy pull black bands and 50 Cal. Lead balls I had just poured a few weeks back. This would be my first time hunting with this type of ammo I might add. Turned out where I was staying was a on a small cattle ranch with quite a few whitewing doves I believe they were and cottontaill rabbits. It didn't take too long to find where the rabbits liked to hang out the most which was in the very open bitterbrush.they would sit at the bases of these with most hopping away before you could get close enough for a shot.it finally happened that I spotted one about twenty yards away that stayed long enough to get a clear shot.when the lead ball hit it didn't hardly move .another backup shot just for insurance and I was holding my first cottontail.don't believe I could have been any prouder had I shot a six point bull elk.having shot a few squirrels and other critters with 3/8th steel and marbles I was blown away with how much damage it had done to the rabbits skull.lets just say I won't be messing around with any of the other ammo for hunting.the next day proved it again when another bunny held long enough but a side shot at its chest was the only way.at about 10 yards the round ball almost completely penetrated.what an exiting hunt.the best part though was giving my two young nephews who had accompanied me with their bb guns each a rabbits foot.they thought it was pretty neat .something we can look back on.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job! Yep, that heavy ammo really carries a lot of punch down line. You can be proud of your efforts. Lots more success to you.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

great story...and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

nice! thanks for sharing, and welcome to the forum

cheers, remco


----------



## hig (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you for the welcomes. I wish I had brought a camera. Its always nice to see everyone's pictures.I have a bills hays hathcock sniper on order. Looks like an awesome slingshot. Looking forward to trying flatbands as I have never tried them.


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Well done you. No meat in the world tastes better than meat shot with a catapult. You earn every mouthfull.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

well done rabbits are a hard target at the best of times.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

one clean shot and DOWN goes thumper :woot: :wave:


----------



## Cambo (Jan 20, 2013)

That's awesome man, great Job. U will for sure have a lot more luck in the future and welcome to the forum.


----------



## CK Slingshots (Jul 31, 2012)

Congrats Bro!


----------



## Jormajonne (Jan 21, 2013)

Grats man, One short and instantly kill. Here is power behind the band! ;-)


----------

